# Will my budgie bond with two people?



## Gideonp (Apr 8, 2018)

I got a budgie that I named Ginkgo about 3 weeks ago, and I’ve been trying my best to bond with him with the time I have. Im in high school and I have extracurriculars, so many days I leave home at 7:15 and only get home at around 5. Once I get home, I spend the rest of the afternoon by his cage, talking to him and trying to bond with him. my mom has been hanging out near his cage and talking to him so he doesn’t get bored when I’m at school. I just got home from a weekend trip, and my mom told me she already got him to hop onto her finger on command! The most i’ve done is gotten him to eat millet out of my hand, and once he’s hopped onto my hand to get the millet. I’m afraid that he might only be bonding with my mom. Will budgies bond with two people at once, or do they pick one person?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I think if you put in regular time with him, and give him no reason to fear you, Ginkgo will bond with you as well as your mum. Just work slowly, at his pace and try to stick to a routine. It's best if you and your mum are both working on the same thing, rather than each doing different things with Ginkgo. That will confuse him. There are great tips on all this in the training and bonding section of the forum. You may also like to start your own training journal. Keep up the good work with your little bird and I hope you'll introduce him to us. We'd love to meet him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Yes, your budgie can learn to enjoy spending time with both you and your Mom. 
Kellie has given you excellent advice!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Gideonp (Apr 8, 2018)

Blingy said:


> I think if you put in regular time with him, and give him no reason to fear you, Ginkgo will bond with you as well as your mum. Just work slowly, at his pace and try to stick to a routine. It's best if you and your mum are both working on the same thing, rather than each doing different things with Ginkgo. That will confuse him. There are great tips on all this in the training and bonding section of the forum. You may also like to start your own training journal. Keep up the good work with your little bird and I hope you'll introduce him to us. We'd love to meet him.


Thank you for your answer! I'm glad to hear that. Of course I expect he may prefer my mom over me, but as long as he enjoys spending time with me as well then I'm happy.

I'll be sure to check the guides out!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

If you put in the work, you will reap the reward. If he has a favourite toy, play with him with that toy (without scaring him). Watch for little things he enjoys then find ways to use those things to interact with him. I'm sure you'll have a great relationship with him. The key is taking it slowly and not trying to rush it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Gideon and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! You've been given great advice and I can't wait to meet your budgie. 

FaeryBee has provided some excellent resources above, so be sure to read through them. They include the forum's many stickies and articles to ensure that you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

I look forward to hearing/seeing more of your little one!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

